# "Ma Deuce" days numbered?



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 18, 2008)

Opinions Guys??
http://www.military.com/forums/0,15240,169995,00.html?ESRC=eb.nl0


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 18, 2008)

New weapon weighs half?  Super, it will be easier to hump....of course we'll just carry more ammo   It's only a matter of time before the Army rigs a sling to it.


----------



## P. Beck (Jun 18, 2008)

Sure.

They said the same thing about the 1911 and the M14.  Guess what I'm lookin' at in my hootch right now?

Has anybody noticed that all the best weapons that were designed by real men, for real men, to be used to kill other real men, all seemed to come before 1960?

I blame the school system.

And the communists.  Can't forget the communists.


----------



## jordan (Jun 18, 2008)

P. Beck said:


> Has anybody noticed that all the best weapons that were designed by real men, for real men, to be used to kill other real men, all seemed to come before 1960?




Because those guys were badass?? 

Even if the Army buys a lighter 'improved' .50, we will still be using the same M2 for years and years to come.


----------



## Bones (Jun 22, 2008)

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/future-weapons/weapons/zone2/xm307/xm307.html

saw this on future weapons.  Maybe its what they were talking about?


----------

